# "A Cupulatta" parc in Corsica



## Julius25 (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in France and for my holidays i went in Corsica where there is the biggest european center of protection and conservation of turtle.
there are some pictures


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy Moly, thats awesome!


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW, they have some nice looking torts and turts. Looks like a great place. Thank you for sharing

Oh, BTW, did the tort that was flipped over get righted? Also, what kind it the picture of just the eye, I can't figure it out


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes the tort that was flipped is alright it was just a coÃ¯t accident =)
The big eye is a big and old Macrochelys temminckii.


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> Yes the tort that was flipped is alright it was just a coÃ¯t accident =)
> The big eye is a big and old Macrochelys temminckii.



Thanks


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 19, 2012)

EXCELLENT


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 19, 2012)

I have never been one for wanting to travel outside the USA much, but that place certainly would change my mind. What a neat neat place.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a paradise for tort !!!
A lot a differents species, very nice and clean enclosure.
It's really a great pleasure to see such a structure


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 19, 2012)

*RE: "A Cupulatta" parc in Corsica*

What a beautiful facility!! Thanks for sharing your visit with us.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats very nice! And you took some great pictures, thanks for posting them for us!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2012)

That's quite a collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neal (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice pictures. Do you know where abouts in Africa your leopard tortoise is from?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow! That's absolutely amazing. A whole zoo with only turtles and tortoises in it. I love it! I'd like to know how big those old leopard tortoises are. They're so old they don't have a pattern anymore.

I love to see places that really do a good job caring for turtles and tortoises. Each species in its own habitat. All of them look healthy and smooth. Hard to tell size in a picture like that, but that male pancake looked pretty big to me.

And for Wellington: That's how box turtles breed. The female has his feet closed up inside her shell and he can't get away until she lets go.

I did a search, and they have a web site:

http://acupulatta.com/


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 19, 2012)

Are box turtles the only ones that do that? I can't recall ever seeing any of type where the female will drag the poor male all over the places, while she just goes about her business or eats.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't have too much experience with other turtles/tortoises, but my box turtles are the only ones here that do that. With the tortoises, the females will keep wandering and eating while he tries to breed, however, once he makes contact, she stands still and waits for him to finish.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 19, 2012)

Now that's a lot of torts and turtles. 

That'd be amazing to go see. 


Looks like one heck of a place!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW, That is very nice!


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 19, 2012)

I share this with you with pleasure. It's so incredible when you walk in this parc, I want to live there.
To Neal : If you talk about my high yellow, he comes from the nord east of South Africa


----------



## Neal (Jul 19, 2012)

It has been added to my list of places to visit before I die.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 19, 2012)

Just great pics!!! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there any tort park like this in the US ?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, it's a turtle-lovers paradise! Excellent!


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing! ~C


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 22, 2012)

it's a pleasure to share


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 22, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> Is there any tort park like this in the US ?



Not that I know of but if there is someone needs to speak up!! That place is beyond amazing!!!


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 22, 2012)

If one day you have the occasion to go in Europe and more in Corsica, it's THE PLACE TO GO !!!
It's a paradise for turtle lovers =)


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 22, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> If one day you have the occasion to go in Europe and more in Corsica, it's THE PLACE TO GO !!!
> It's a paradise for turtle lovers =)



Yeah its legit!! They have almost every species there or what? 

If I'm in Europe then I will have to take a trip to that place. It is the ultimate paradise for turt/tort lovers.


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 22, 2012)

*RE: "A Cupulatta" parc in Corsica*

Very cool pictures! All those radiateds! I love European zoos.


----------



## expo tort (Jul 23, 2012)

*RE: "A Cupulatta" parc in Corsica*

I've never been to a European zoo but my mom has and she said that they are better than zoos like the Santa Ana and San diego zoos.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 23, 2012)

We have some nice zoo in France that's true but this one in Corsica is unique in Europe, only torts a real paradise !!!!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 23, 2012)

So cool! Wish we had something like that by me.


----------

